
Massive.js – A data mapper for Node.js and PostgreSQL - velmu
https://github.com/dmfay/massive-js
======
theprotocol
What advantages does this have over a simple query builder?

Runtime db introspection sounds heavy and the claimed benefits of massive.js
apply to raw SQL just the same, so I don't know why I should use this over raw
SQL or a simple query builder like knex.

I don't understand what this project brings to the table. I could be wrong,
but nearly everything I read in the project documentation seems to be taking
credit for SQL and not bringing any additional value to what's already there.
My reaction is: "SQL is what offers this, not massive.js." So what does
Massive.js do? If there's a value-add, then the documentation needs a rewrite,
because I'm having a hard time finding it.

~~~
sjellis
I haven't used this, but I know of it: I believe that that the idea is to
provide the simplest, easiest abstraction over PostgreSQL (and only
PostgreSQL). Rails does run-time introspection, and it doesn't cost much.

Massive.js is written by Rob Conary, and is descended from his .NET projects
Massive and SubSonic. There was a time when SubSonic was arguably the best
light-weight ORM for .NET: if I ever meet him, I owe him a beer for making
SubSonic.

